# Fancy Pigeon Identification



## Yabadaba (Jul 29, 2012)

Can anyone identify if the bird image is a Nish' White Tail Pigeon? I found it following me on a construction site.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

maybe a german owl. I heard many years ago that some racers would use that type of breed in training to get their homers to trap better to the loft.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

Do you have a shot from the front. trying to see if i can see the breast is black or white. What do you remember. lol It could be a nish too (stupid auto correct here lol!!!). I sent to a lady whose deceased husband friend raised one and what I got in response was it looks like one but she would have to see it from other angles LOL.  I saw more white and thought owl. she said could be nish. lol Any opinions out here?


----------



## Yabadaba (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried to get a shot from the front, but never got a good angle. I remember the entire body was white, while only the wings were black. The front of the neck looked like it had a long jagged scar coming straight down from the beak to about 2" down. I don't know if it was hurt at the neck or if it was just how it was supposed to look. It was a beautiful bird that I had never seen before, so I thought I would ask the experts.



KO Loft said:


> Do you have a shot from the front. trying to see if i can see the breast is black or white. What do you remember. lol It could be a nish too (stupid auto correct here lol!!!). I sent to a lady whose deceased husband friend raised one and what I got in response was it looks like one but she would have to see it from other angles LOL. I saw more white and thought owl. she said could be nish. lol Any opinions out here?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

that's a frill on the chest, old german owls have that, get him some pigeon feed, wild bird seed will do for now and he'll make a great addition to anyone's family


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

according to me , its an old German owl..


----------



## vlada (Jan 16, 2008)

Here some pictures for nish white-tail flyer


----------



## vlada (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

